# what to feed young seedlings ?



## rebel (Mar 10, 2010)

2nd set of true leaves are showing. is this the time to begin feeding ? whats the best food for them and what strength ? should i leaf feed ?
i have mg 24-8-16


----------



## dman1234 (Mar 10, 2010)

that MG will do nicely for veg nutes, dont feed them until they are alleast 3 weeks old, start weak like 1/4 strength and work your way up, 
watch for Cal-Mag difficiency.


----------



## PsyJiM (Mar 10, 2010)

I feed them root juice by bio bizz its 100% organic and the seedling dont have problem.
It haves NPK : 0.1-0.1-0.1


----------



## panic in paradise (Mar 11, 2010)

the EJ catalyst is suitable occasionally too at .03 .01.1 with a 6.6-7ph

the i switch to EJ grow - catalyst and jamacain bat guano and foliar spray at (1.7- 3.3 - 1+) w/ superthrive @ 6.2ph, i water to the root medium ie rapid root/RW/JP etc  directly once or twice a week. w/ neutral water splashed here and there.


----------



## burnin123 (Mar 11, 2010)

rebel said:
			
		

> 2nd set of true leaves are showing. is this the time to begin feeding ? whats the best food for them and what strength ? should i leaf feed ?
> i have mg 24-8-16


 

I need to know the medium used..ya say MG nutes.  do you also use MG soil?  I use organic and i start my teas at the 2nd set.  but i know my medium.  Happy Growing 

:48:


----------

